# neat Sherlock Holmes figure kit



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

http://www.coloradominiatures.com/SC75-N001.aspx

I found this by accident... looks really nice. White metal kits are not cheap but you get a lot for the money. 75mm figures are about 1/25 scale.










Jack the Ripper is available too from a different maker...


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Those are both nice kits. I really like the ripper, would look really cool if it was a two figure kit with a saucy prostitute leaning against the lamp post.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

I keep seeing these kinds of models on eBay. They look cool, but I think I'd eventually lose my eyesight working on these. The figures are about three inches tall, correct?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent! But yeah, we need larger scale, 1/8th say, kits. And for gosh sake we need Sherlock in something besides the hunting cap which he rarely wore.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Excellent! But yeah, we need larger scale, 1/8th say, kits. And for gosh sake we need Sherlock in something besides the hunting cap which he rarely wore.


I'm with you, Prof, except I do like the deerstalker cap. Maybe the figure could come with alternate parts for city or country wear?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Mark McGovern said:


> I'm with you, Prof, except I do like the deerstalker cap. Maybe the figure could come with alternate parts for city or country wear?



That would be the perfect solution, IMHO :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Took me three pipes to get there, my dear Professor.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Both are very, very nice.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Mark McGovern said:


> Took me three pipes to get there, my dear Professor.


:thumbsup:


----------

